# Cubing impressions (and styles)



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

On the way back from TOW, a few of us gathered at a Tim Horton's and did "cubing impressions."
I think it's somewhat interesting the number of distinct styles of cubing, so here's a quick idea:
name some quick details to how you would do an impression of someone's cubing style.

For example,
David Woner (COL CFOP)
Feliks Zemdegs (turn fast; CN CFOP; turn fast; str8baq)
Joey Gouly (do a few moves, whip your hand off the cube, do a few moves, repeat. very short sessions of high TPS)
Dan Cohen (grab a tiny cube [hand/cube ratio])
etc.

Have fun,
statue

*(this can apply to non 3x2 2H solving, such as Jap fingertricks for OH)


----------



## Meep (Mar 10, 2011)

You missed str8baq


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Joey Gouly (do a few moves, whip your hand off the cube, do a few moves, repeat. very short sessions of high TPS)


 
lolwhat r u sure


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 10, 2011)

aw I was gonna do a video of these ;-;



Kirjava said:


> lolwhat r u sure


 
This is what he means


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> aw I was gonna do a video of these ;-;


 olol.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 10, 2011)

Haiyan Zhuang - takes hands off stackmat, pushes paper away from cube, starts dance ritual around the cube for 10 seconds, outburst of TPS


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2011)

Joël van Noort and also Lars Vandenbergh: Turn cube leisurely. Enjoy the day, think about what you may do tomorrow. Finish solve and lightly set cube down. Tap the timer pads. 12 second solve. O_O


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2011)

Ron/Ton: WRIST
Rama: sloooooooooooooow turning, solved in 10


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 10, 2011)

Chambon, pics it up, does nothing, put it down 10 seconds later and it is solved!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 10, 2011)

Not entirely related to impression of a *person*, but Erik and Joël played "what is this *alg*" like this
-put a plastic bag between your two hands, like a cube
-move your hands as if you are performing a PLL
-the other person has to guess which PLL it was from the sound of the plastic bag (no looking)


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 10, 2011)

Chris Hardwick: 

- perform some push ups to warm up
- solve standing, slightly bend forwards
- tilting cube left-right, bobbing head right-left
- slow but steady crazy wristing and cube rotations 
- set multiple world records


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 10, 2011)

Ravi Fernando- Grip cube with both hands as though it is trying to escape. Throw cube in the air, smash timer. Hands must hit timer at least .5 seconds before cube hits the surface. 

There's also Phil and Rob's straight-finger styles.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 10, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Not entirely related to impression of a *person*, but Erik and Joël played "what is this *alg*" like this
> -put a plastic bag between your two hands, like a cube
> -move your hands as if you are performing a PLL
> -the other person has to guess which PLL it was from the sound of the plastic bag (no looking)


 
OMG, Andy and I tried that once, except with a real cube. I think it was already hard enough to tell the alg from the sounds of an actual cube... must be so much harder with a plastic bag.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2011)

Me: perform cross/F2L with fast turning and bad lookahead, then do the last layer with slow turning and no pauses.

Alternately: do the solve on a computer cube.


----------



## Forte (Mar 10, 2011)

The Joey one was so awesome


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Ravi Fernando- Grip cube with both hands as though it is trying to escape. Throw cube in the air, smash timer. Hands must hit timer at least .5 seconds before cube hits the surface.



No disrespect to Ravi, as his style obviously works very well for him, but this is so true! 



> There's also Phil and Rob's straight-finger styles.



<3 Robert's turning style


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 10, 2011)

Bruce: Stop timer as if you're trying to slam through the table


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2011)

Tim McMahon: First simulate swaying motion of tram, then pick up cube with one hand and inspect, start solving, then realise you haven't started the timer.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 10, 2011)

Tim Major: Grab world record cube and pose


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 10, 2011)

Me : Do cross as fast as I can,
Slow turning f2l, try to find multislotting cases,
Take half a second to recognize OLL try to recognize some COLL algs, another 3 seconds to execute,
Again take about a second to recognize PLL, and about 3 seconds to execute.


Masteranders1 - Does cross on top, fast turning
fast turning f2l, only focuses on pair at hand,
half a second to recognize OLL, but most of the time will do 2-look without realizing if he has a case he already knows, takes 3 seconds to execute,
.6x to recognize PLL, even when setup will do a couple U or U' moves, 2 seconds to execute,
Hands fly to timer but then gently taps timer.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 10, 2011)

Thom Barlow:Smoothest blocks you will ever see... Then speedy/bursty LSE


----------



## maggot (Mar 10, 2011)

stachu: starts inspection of cube and realizes potential for a new method. makes up algs on the spot and solves sub 15. then comes home and posts on speedsolving.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 10, 2011)

maggot said:


> stachu: starts inspection of cube and realizes potential for a new method. makes up algs on the spot and solves sub 15. then comes home and posts on speedsolving.


 Haha! Sub20*


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 10, 2011)

Harris Chan's beautiful turning style aside, his inspection routine is awesome. Start standing up, then sit with good posture, put hands on timer, slump, remove hands from timer.
He does it every solve here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbKL04rn1X0

He doesn't always do the stand->sit thing, but the slump is universal.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

Young Faz =P




Tries to break his laptop when stopping the timer.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 10, 2011)

Brian Loftus's OH style: ZOMG pinky finger!


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

Sarah Strong- Mess up step, DNF.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 11, 2011)

Dan Brown:
Shout "Hey World" and go all F′, U, L′, F′ - R′, D′, R, D - U′, L′, U, L, U, F, U′, F′ - U, R, U′, R′, U′, F′, U, F - F, R, U, R′, U′, F′ - R, U, R′, U, R, 2U, R′ - U, R, U′, L′, U, R′, U′, L - R′, D′, R, D on your cube


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 11, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Sarah Strong- Mess up step, DNF.


Don't forget the purple.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 11, 2011)

Stachu: scrambles cube. Inspects cube. "hmm oh thats a good rou...OH WAIT a good f2l, cross, nah, oooh theres another roux blo....nvm.....ok, ill do Heise?, wait do i even know Heise? hmm ill use ZZ on that(zed zed),NO, i might use zeroing after wards, OH ILL DO PETRUS GO." (while that all happened his inspection time ends. DNF)


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Don't forget the purple.


 Oh, yes. The Purple.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 11, 2011)

Italians: slam table after every solve in competition


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 11, 2011)

Myself: Scramble cube. Begin to inspect cube. This cross is bad, so I'm not even gonna begin to decide what to do with it. Start timer without a clue what I should be doing. sup-20. ragequit for ~30 seconds. Restart process.

EDIT: no, actually not even just on bad cross. Just in general. Scramble cube. Inspect for 3 seconds. Begin.


----------



## Faz (Mar 11, 2011)

Tim Major: U U U U U U U' U' U U' U' U U U U U U2 U U U U' U' U U' U' U U U


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2011)

Me 



Faz ninja'd wtf.

Edit: Luke Bruce: Finishes solve, BAAAAAAAM. Everyone looks and see him demolishing table after 10.0 single.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 11, 2011)

Henrik Buus Aagaard on magic:
Pick up magic, lift elbows high and do the funky chicken dance, slam magic down, stop timer, sub1.

Frank doing OH:
Start timer, do insane f2l, decide on one of three possible endings:
1: notice a resently learned ZBLL case but take 10 seconds doing it...
2: Easy last layer, but pop on the last alg...
3: Everything goes perfectly, possible sub10 solve, but timer shows 0.21 (DNF)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 11, 2011)

AVG: 

1. Starts a 5x5x5 solve
2. Flurts with a girl
3. Goes on a date
4. Getting the business...
5. Finishes the solve and still sub-2 

Breandan (early competitions):

1. Inspects the cube *shaking head*
2. Messes up the cross *shaking head*
3. Stops between every other F2L slot yet still amazingly fast *shaking head*
4. Crazy LL speed with some recognition problems *shaking head*
5. Bad time for him, but still podium for sure *shaking head and smiles*

István (bld):

1. Removes the cover before the stackmat could realize that he is not touching it anymore
2. Touches his nose to make sure memo is done 
3. Solves the cube with.... kkhmm... "old school" fingertricks
4. The cube is solved for sure, no matter how big it was 

Bence:

1. Does a solve in compeition
2. No matter what the time is, even if it's WR: doesn't give a crap... 


Brúnó (pyraminx):

1. Brings 9 pyraminxes to a competition
2. Borrows another one to compete
3. Locks up *curses*
4. Still sub5 *curses*
5. Curses


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Italians: slam table after every solve in competition


 
When in Rome, do as the Romans do.
I may try that tomorrow.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 11, 2011)

Ryan Reese- Get sub 14 averages all the time at home, prays just for a sub 15 average in comp then ends up getting 2 rounds with 19 second averages and wants to ragequit because people think he is lying about his times, then redirects people asking about his times to me to prove that hes not lying.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 11, 2011)

Breandan:
Do the PLL time attack instead of legitimate solve. "At least it was sub-33".


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 11, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Ryan Reese- Get *sub 15* averages all the time at home, prays just for a *sub 16 average* in comp then ends up getting 2 rounds with 19 second averages and wants to ragequit because people think he is lying about his times


Fixed.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 12, 2011)

Yuxan wang:

Picks up magic. slams down on timer WT SOLVED


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 12, 2011)

Andy Smith:

Shows up, under 5' tall, stands up, starts the timer, and puts the cube down in 11 seconds =0


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Harris Karsch: Hes a single lady.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 12, 2011)

aronpm: ...


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 12, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Italians: slam table after every solve in competition


 
reminds me of this


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 12, 2011)

Faz (nub doing bld): memos 3x3, realises timer hasn't started, starts timer, pretends to memo, gets called out by timmajor who was watching.
Alternatively, pretends to memo for 10s, turns randomly for 30s, '40 DNF D:<'
Faz the cheater.


----------

